# Door jamb extendion



## cnester1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Trimming out this door in my walkout basement. The door is installed on the outside of the wall so I need to extend the jamb/trim on the inside. How would you recommend I trim around the hinges? I was thinking just to use my router and rabbet out an area for the hinges, but then I could never remove the hinge pins if necessary. Second option is just to butt trim up to the hinges and the trim wouldn't set flush with the current jamb. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*set second jamb back*

My outside door is similar to yours. We set the appropriate width of 1x material back away from the edge of the current jamb. In other words, if the jamb is 36" wide, the width of the second jamb is like 36 1/2" or enough to allow for the hinge pins to be removed. The jambs are set back from the edge the same amount on both sides and the top. Sort of like a reveal edge. This is what you had as a second option.

Good luck,

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I think I would butt trim to the hinges but ease the edge of the trim with a substantial, 5/16-3/8" roundover to make the transition. I don't think a 1/4" roundover would be quite big enough. JMHO:smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Since the door is hinged on that side I believe I would put a couple layers of trim outside of the jamb recessing it into the wall. Your not going to be able to open the door more than 90 degrees anyway.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks like the face (edge) of the wall is in line with the edge of the jamb. I would take a ¾" or ⅝" board and butt it straight in to the jamb, and have it finish out to the corner of the wall. On that vertical edge just install an outside corner trim. There would still be room to remove the pins.








 







.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Face nail to your jamb with extensions but set back behind the hinge just enough so it doesn't touch. Keep this set back 'reveal' (not sure on spelling) the same all the way around, just as the door trim would be and do that with the trim on the extension. Take a look at the trim in the rest of your house and I am sure you will see this set back. Thats my preferred way and if needed a small caulk joint can be used to hide gaps from a less than perfect cut. The extension are seldom the same dimension from top to bottom and one side to another so check for that. Straight edge clamped to your 1x material used for the extensions and a circular saw is a quick way to cut them


----------



## Warped bored (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a pretty common problem. .....You don't really say how far you need to extend the jamb.....I'm guessing 1/2"......We usually do that with an 1/8" reveal on the jamb and and 1/8" reveal on the trim.....Usually the hinge pins clear....the problem is usually the strike plate for the lock.....the plunger hits the wood first.....you just have to find a different strike.

It's always better to add to the other side of the jambs.....but like I said..your problem is a common one......


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Jan 30, 2014)

Late to the party, but: a reveal/set-back is normal. Making it flush would be unusual.


----------

